# Frozen Burrito



## ddave (May 8, 2008)

It was bound to happen sooner or later . . . although that was not my intent when I lit the smoker yesterday.  I just wanted to get rid of my last bag of Cowboy (since my order of WGC Weekend Warrior had arrived the day before), season and experiment with the tuning plates a bit, really load up the charcoal basket to see how high I could get the temp, and experiment with preburning chunks and TBS production.  

After an hour or so of experimentation, I had gotten the temp slightly over 300, temps were fairly even from side to side after playing with plate placement, TBS was gently wafting from the stack and I had finished my beer.  I was thinking that to get a true representation of the temp gradient, there should be something to abosrb heat as the meat would do during a normal smoke.  I thought I could put a large water pan on the middle grate or . . . toss on a frozen burrito -- an El Monterey Shredded Steak and Chesse burrito to be exact.  The burrito wouldn't be much of a heat sink but at least I would have a snack at the end.

The smoker had settled in at about 275, the frozen burrito directions said 30 to 45 miniutes at 300 so I tossed it on for an hour with some hickory smoke.  When I pulled it off, I was not expecting much, but man, it was pretty good.  The smoke flavor was confined to the outer tortilla and it smelled and tasted delicious!!  I split it with my 9 year old son who loved it!

I'm not saying I would always do them this way, but if I have the time and inclination, they turn out pretty darn good.

Dave


----------



## ajthepoolman (May 8, 2008)

Can't knock a guy for finding everyday uses for the smoker!  Let me know how spanish rice comes out!


----------



## flyin'illini (May 8, 2008)

Thanks for sharing this success story with the burrito.  I have wondered how something frozen would do.


----------



## cowgirl (May 8, 2008)

Way to go Dave..
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I enjoy trying new things in the smoker....sometimes you have a winner and sometimes you don't, but you'll never know if ya don't try. lol

Sounds like you have a winner.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





(I do not recommend twinkies)


----------



## ddave (May 8, 2008)

LOL, if I could figure out a way to do that, my wife sure would let me smoke more often.  She loves spanish rice.

Dave


----------



## domn8_ion (May 8, 2008)

Did you defrost the burrito first, or throw it o frozen?


----------



## ddave (May 8, 2008)

Just tossed it on frozen.

Dave


----------



## mofo (May 8, 2008)

Aaaahhhhhh.... Tweeeenkieeeees...


----------



## cinnamonkc (May 8, 2008)

Frozen Twiiiiiiiiiiiinkiesssssssssssssssssssss...MMMmmmmm  mmmm


----------



## tmw611 (May 8, 2008)

You gotta be pretty creative to come up with a first around here. I woulda never a thought of smoke any kind of burrito let alone a frozen one.


----------



## ddave (May 8, 2008)

Thanks, I appreciate the compliment . . . but I can't take credit for the original idea. Josh aka Geek With Fire gave me the idea.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=16333

Dave


----------



## desertlites (May 8, 2008)

As far as spanish rice or the likes(mac cheese etc) put in a metal collinder in a shallow pan to catch any liquid-smoke & stir as needed.-re-distribute the liquid.Where theres a will theres a way! and the tortilla acted like fat does-dosn't let the smoke penetrate.


----------



## domn8_ion (May 8, 2008)

I've smoked stuffing before on a cookie sheet. It came out pretty good. Does that count?


----------



## lisacsco (May 8, 2008)

did you get those burritos from Costco?  We got some shredded steak and cheese ones and they are really good!!


----------



## ddave (May 8, 2008)

Yep, those are the ones.  Just took one out of the freezer, unwrapped it and onto the smoker it went.

Dave


----------



## cinnamonkc (May 8, 2008)

You guys are craking me up with those burritos!!  
KC


----------

